# North of I-80



## Already Gone

These grays were found near the base of a fresh-dead elm. The yellows were near a cottonwood stump. I left a half-dozen grays that were getting a bit soft. Looks like they had come up after the previous rain a few days back. These were all on the edge of a clear-cut area in the woods. Plenty of sun = warmer ground. Sally forth.


----------



## Already Gone

The next few days should be productive. Good luck to all!


----------



## murdy

I don't know, awful chilly, I guess we'll see.


----------



## Already Gone

I s'pose we will.


----------



## sharky597

Rain got some yellows poppin!


----------



## murdy

Sweet! Couldn't bring myself to get out last night when the thermometer said 42 degrees, lol. Congrats.


----------



## Inthewild

Already Gone said:


> View attachment 756
> These grays were found near the base of a fresh-dead elm. The yellows were near a cottonwood stump. I left a half-dozen grays that were getting a bit soft. Looks like they had come up after the previous rain a few days back. These were all on the edge of a clear-cut area in the woods. Plenty of sun = warmer ground. Sally forth.


Great Find. Wish I could find some and a twenty, lol. Waiting to your north.


----------



## Already Gone

*Ils sont partis!*


----------



## Branson Nohren

Already Gone said:


> View attachment 756
> These grays were found near the base of a fresh-dead elm. The yellows were near a cottonwood stump. I left a half-dozen grays that were getting a bit soft. Looks like they had come up after the previous rain a few days back. These were all on the edge of a clear-cut area in the woods. Plenty of sun = warmer ground. Sally forth.


What county did you find them in


----------



## Already Gone

That was last year.
This afternoon will be my first trip into known woods this season.


----------



## Already Gone

First of the year. May freakin' 4th.















Last year we were picking yellows and large grays on April 20th.
Soil temps are right but it's still a bit dry.
We need a good soaker this week.
They are not predicting one, so the odds are in our favor.


----------



## Already Gone

The three at the top were in northern Kendall. The rest were in southern Kane. All yesterday. Found this one in Kendall today.


----------



## Already Gone

I DO NOT endorse that particular thermometer.
It came apart the first time i pulled it out of the ground.
Get the fastest/most durable you can afford.


----------

